# Raleigh record ace



## Jeremyf (26 May 2021)

This bicycle has sat outside for too long. A few years ago replaced BB cables etc. I am getting rather old (70) but I would like to restore the frame and see it in its former glory. Hope you guys get that. I live in Spain and the sun has destroyed the enamel. The frame says Worksop (Carlton) '82 so obviously around the time of the closure. A local will strip the old Weinmann and Campag bits and ultrasonically clean plus no doubt the Shimano XT (wonderful). Question though where do I send the frame and forks?


----------



## Cycleops (26 May 2021)

Hello and  to the forum Jeremy.

When you're allowed please post some pics. Where did the XT come from ?
No idea where you'd get it re enameled in Spain. If you can't find anyone maybe find a local car bodywork shop and see if they're willing to help? Full restore won't be cheap but only you know if it's worth it.
Parts should be easy.
You should be able to get the decals from H.Lloyd https://h-lloyd-cycles.myshopify.com/


----------



## Jeremyf (31 May 2021)

Cycleops said:


> Hello and  to the forum Jeremy.
> 
> When you're allowed please post some pics. Where did the XT come from ?
> No idea where you'd get it re enameled in Spain. If you can't find anyone maybe find a local car bodywork shop and see if they're willing to help? Full restore won't be cheap but only you know if it's worth it.
> ...


----------



## Jeremyf (31 May 2021)

An original RRA was stolen. Saw the guy a week or two later and chased on wife's Dawes but the so and so have me the slip. That was bought at Rory O Brien's in Romford. To this day I remember the incredible feel and magic when I walked out and gingerly rode it home. Not cheap!
Bought a replacement which is the one I have. This had a Campag derailleur which sheared in the climbs of S Wales and bought another. Shimano 105???. That sheared too. I was an animal in those days. Guess I bought the XT in the mid 90's for £35 and it proved to be the business. 
Will send some pics of the bike it in its current sad state.
On a plus note met an ex pro and still up there cyclist who will speak to a Spanish mechanic and send for re-enamelling. Just hope the seat post plays game. What colour? I think flamboyant green.
Sorry to go at length but very excited to ride again. Getting old 70, but anticipate pleasure that you guys will surely understand.


----------



## philtalksbx (3 Jun 2021)

Colour is a very personal choice. I chose to tone down the pale green metallic on my frame and went with white last summer. As above, the H Lloyd decals are well worth it.




The frame is brilliant and it rides so smoothly. Lots of component swaps planned this year to go back to 3x7 on the original wheels. Good luck with yours and keep posting the updates.


----------



## Jeremyf (5 Jun 2021)

Well Monday is a big day! Off to a mechanic to strip the frame. Fingers crossed for the seat post. Shot blasting and re-enamelling later don't quite know when. Again hope the 82 frame is passable. Just me, given those conditionals, it will turn out metallic green. Suits me. I will take pictures before it goes and keep you updated. Better I think to send before and after if it can go that far.
Hmmm the cost will not be silly but about what its value will eventually be. Not the point. Just hope to see it in a beautiful state again. It carried me out there and a commuter work horse as well. Just love it.


----------



## Jeremyf (7 Jun 2021)

Well it's on its way. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Jeremyf (7 Jun 2021)

I would like to thank Chris Hazael for his help. Without him this project would not have happened.


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Jun 2021)

If it's the black and gold Record Ace in Reynolds Chromo tubing, they ride really nicely! Lots were in 25" frames as was the style for a while....


----------



## Jeremyf (25 Jun 2021)

The frame is now re-enamelled and pictures to follow when I get it back on Monday. The mechanic could not remove the seat post so easy does it cutting it out I think.


----------



## Jeremyf (9 Jul 2021)

The clean up has started. Lovely job with the re-enamelling.
Starting from the ground up. Mavic alloy rims cleaned of most of the grey using Mother's. Good but a second going over necessary to remove last of the small black pits.
Question should I attempt to polish/ clean with a drill attachment for best finish?


----------



## T4tomo (9 Jul 2021)

Have you managed to get the seat post out? I'm not sure I'd have re -enamelled it before sorting that major obstacle.

tin foil wet with water or lemon juice is got for cleaning up the non painted parts - chrome alloy etc before finishing with Mothers


----------



## Jeremyf (25 Jul 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Have you managed to get the seat post out? I'm not sure I'd have re -enamelled it before sorting that major obstacle.
> 
> tin foil wet with water or lemon juice is got for cleaning up the non painted parts - chrome alloy etc before finishing with Mothers


Thank you for your reply. Apologies for the delay in responding. Hubs came up and the stubborn pits cleaned up with mothers and fine wire wool.
Left the seat post for another day. Will cut out and replace.
But**** !!!!the fork threads have given up. In my innocence thought the bottom race and cups would tap in too. Fortunately have a LBS. For the moment assume the threading is 26tpi and researching the best way forward. As Van Morrison said "it's too late to stop now."
Any threads help most welcome. Sometimes one feels like an idiot!


----------



## Jeremyf (25 Jul 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Have you managed to get the seat post out? I'm not sure I'd have re -enamelled it before sorting that major obstacle.
> 
> tin foil wet with water or lemon juice is got for cleaning up the non painted parts - chrome alloy etc before finishing with Mothers





T4tomo said:


> Have you managed to get the seat post out? I'm not sure I'd have re -enamelled it before sorting that major obstacle.
> 
> tin foil wet with water or lemon juice is got for cleaning up the non painted parts - chrome alloy etc before finishing with Mothers





T4tomo said:


> Have you managed to get the seat post out? I'm not sure I'd have re -enamelled it before sorting that major obstacle.
> 
> tin foil wet with water or lemon juice is got for cleaning up the non painted parts - chrome alloy etc before finishing with Mothers


Sent the frame off and came back with the seat post still there. Grrr but dealing with Spanish


----------



## midlife (25 Jul 2021)

Headset will be 1" ISO standard 24 tpi if the frame is 1982. Do you mean the threads on the fork steerer are stripped?


----------



## Jeremyf (25 Jul 2021)

midlife said:


> Headset will be 1" ISO standard 24 tpi if the frame is 1982. Do you mean the threads on the fork steerer are stripped?


Yes 1982 so thanks. It's just the top mm of the fork threading that is sad. Perhaps the word is they are squashed. Hope not insuperable.


----------



## midlife (25 Jul 2021)

If all else fails buy a smaller stack height headset and you don't need the topmost threads, sounds like it just needs chasing


----------



## Jeremyf (25 Jul 2021)

midlife said:


> If all else fails buy a smaller stack height headset and you don't need the topmost threads, sounds like it just needs chasing


Fingers crossed you are right that the threads can be chased but will find a mechanic who knows what he's doing. A bit out of my depth. Many thanks


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jul 2021)

What make is the seat post ? I have had a few days of fun trying to free an SR one out of a frame. I eventually gave up and tried to cut a segment out length wise, it eventually freed up enough to pull it out.
I also have a Record Ace and find that it is a really nice bike to ride . 
Good luck with your project .


----------



## Jeremyf (25 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> What make is the seat post ? I have had a few days of fun trying to free an SR one out of a frame. I eventually gave up and tried to cut a segment out length wise, it eventually freed up enough to pull it out.
> I also have a Record Ace and find that it is a really nice bike to ride .
> Good luck with your project .


Not a clue! It is unbranded. In time will cut it out doing what you did. Life is too short to mess around. As an ex chemistry guy ammoniacal cleaning stuff dripped in (forever!!) could be an approach. At least I could understand dissolving the aluminium oxide as a way forward. Brute force did not work. take care


----------



## Jeremyf (25 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> What make is the seat post ? I have had a few days of fun trying to free an SR one out of a frame. I eventually gave up and tried to cut a segment out length wise, it eventually freed up enough to pull it out.
> I also have a Record Ace and find that it is a really nice bike to ride .
> Good luck with your project .


Oh and I love my RRA


----------



## Jeremyf (27 Jul 2021)

Well a morning running around in the sun. Nearest shop freed the fork but no tool. All modern. Sent me to a very retro place in a local town. A real blast from the past. Still no tool. He set to with a wire brush! and I think cleared enough debris for everything to wind down. Ordered a cup closing gizmo. Duh never one. 
With luck only the BB refit to worry about.


----------



## Jeremyf (10 Aug 2021)

Jeremyf said:


> Well a morning running around in the sun. Nearest shop freed the fork but no tool. All modern. Sent me to a very retro place in a local town. A real blast from the past. Still no tool. He set to with a wire brush! and I think cleared enough debris for everything to wind down. Ordered a cup closing gizmo. Duh never one.
> With luck only the BB refit to worry about.


Well success so far fork installed. Slight delay while I bought a cheapo stand. Appears to do the job though.
Bottom bracket (Shimano 110mm sealed) is a little tight but I think/hope threading OK. Assume some muck and stray enamel. Did not tighten down! Gets too hot here in Spain so tomorrow will clean out with brush. Any do's and don'ts from anyone?


----------



## Jeremyf (11 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> What make is the seat post ? I have had a few days of fun trying to free an SR one out of a frame. I eventually gave up and tried to cut a segment out length wise, it eventually freed up enough to pull it out.
> I also have a Record Ace and find that it is a really nice bike to ride .
> Good luck with your project .


Apologies indeed the seat post is SR Pandane(?)


----------



## Jeremyf (11 Aug 2021)

Well that was a close call. BB tightness was down to the paint enamel but pushed on. Bloody thing wanted to cross thread on the RHS. After a lengthy sulk went back this evening. Still 31C. Cut out the paint from the threads and reset the BB still tried to cross thread. Aligned the BB as best I could with magnifiers and put some torque on. A bit tight and then Eureka everything went smooth. Job done!!!!


----------



## Illaveago (11 Aug 2021)

Jeremyf said:


> Well that was a close call. BB tightness was down to the paint enamel but pushed on. Bloody thing wanted to cross thread on the RHS. After a lengthy sulk went back this evening. Still 31C. Cut out the paint from the threads and reset the BB still tried to cross thread. Aligned the BB as best I could with magnifiers and put some torque on. A bit tight and then Eureka everything went smooth. Job done!!!!


The BB on my Flying Scot kept on cross threading. In the end I put the non drive side in first which helped the cartridge to line up and allow the cup to screw in correctly .
I hope that your seat post is less trouble than mine . I tried all sorts of solutions, caustic soda ,rust removing liquid and electrolysis. I eventually cut the top off and put hacksaw cuts down the length of the post . It was hard work trying to get right to the end of the post and cut right through the inner wall of the frame . The post eventually moved inside the frame so I had to drill and fit self tapping screws so that I could pull it out . The post once out had a nasty area of corrosion on it .


----------



## Jeremyf (11 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> The BB on my Flying Scot kept on cross threading. In the end I put the non drive side in first which helped the cartridge to line up and allow the cup to screw in correctly .
> I hope that your seat post is less trouble than mine . I tried all sorts of solutions, caustic soda ,rust removing liquid and electrolysis. I eventually cut the top off and put hacksaw cuts down the length of the post . It was hard work trying to get right to the end of the post and cut right through the inner wall of the frame . The post eventually moved inside the frame so I had to drill and fit self tapping screws so that I could pull it out . The post once out had a nasty area of corrosion on it .


We are like minded put the non drive LHS in first with a view to it being a guide. The BB is old and paint from the re-enamelling didn't work out when I attempted to put the unit back in. In hindsight should have properly cleaned out the threads a lesson I will stress in a final write up. The gods were on my side so that is behind now. I will put the saddle back on and just ride. Once the down stem shift was was no matter, but a learning curve again.
To repeat myself ammoniacal solution dripping into the seat post should work in theory as it dissolves the Al oxide. Ultimately will test that out for a laugh, but take a breath!!


----------



## Pedal pusher (25 Aug 2021)

Jeremyf said:


> The clean up has started. Lovely job with the re-enamelling.
> Starting from the ground up. Mavic alloy rims cleaned of most of the grey using Mother's. Good but a second going over necessary to remove last of the small black pits.
> Question should I attempt to polish/ clean with a drill attachment for best finish?


Sorry what is Mothers ?


----------



## midlife (25 Aug 2021)

Probably this..

https://motherscarcare.co.uk/shop/mothers-mag-aluminium-polish/


----------



## Peugeotrider (25 Aug 2021)

I'd get some penetrating oil down the seat post frame tube and turn the bike upside down for a few days.
Seat post then into a vise and use the frame to turn from side to side and cross the fingers


----------



## Jeremyf (25 Aug 2021)

Peugeotrider said:


> I'd get some penetrating oil down the seat post frame tube and turn the bike upside down for a few days.
> Seat post then into a vise and use the frame to turn from side to side and cross the fingers


----------



## Jeremyf (25 Aug 2021)

Thanks it is well stuck! Once I have been on the road a while will give this a go


----------

